# Here goes one more try lol, Another one!!



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Ok so since the last two horses are gonna work out, im just gonna pass. I have been looking at this guy for the past month now. And i really think he is almost perfect for me. He is 11 years old, 16 hands tall. He is a been there done that. As a 4 year old he was started in reining at cutting, then he has been used as a ranch horse, feed lot horse, and he has been used in drill team, so he has been hauled all over, use to carrying huge flags, use to the hustle and bustle of a rodeo, i mean to be a drill team horse you have to have one very well broke horse. He has also been started on heading, i mean this is one very very well broke horse. He is priced at $3500 but i could probably get him for $2500. Here is his dream horse add DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1438811 - Jackie Bee Norfleet these pictures are really not good as he was standing on very uneven ground. And also the height is wrong on him. Now, there is a video of him but it is really crappy, i mean really crappy. For some reason the camera squishes him, and she doesnt have an arena so the ground is really uneven, and this horse tries to make the ride better for you. And this person is also not the best rider in the world, i think she is pretty heavy with her hands. But none the less i will show you guys the video, 



 youll understand what i mean when i say it is a very crapy video. Anyways the only thing that really sticks out to me is i think he long backed, but other than that.... oo and guess what he actually has a nice lonf thick mane and guess what he has a nice long thick tail to!!! lol. Im including some more pics, but again he is on uneven ground and looks downhill but if you watch the rest of the video seh does a conformation shot, and hes not down hill. Anyways let me knwo what you think!!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

One more picture.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

I mean the video really makes him look wierd. It makes him look 10 times skinner and its just really wierd, i wish she would get me a diffrent one.


----------



## BaileeJJMommy (Oct 6, 2009)

I like him alot, the only thing I would like to see is him get down on the bit. He is kind of running around with his nose in the air. Then again, that could also be rider errors, because she obviously is not the best rider in the world. I would go take a look at him! =D

Good luck hes pretty!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I like him. Im not going to really comment on conformation just because those pictures are so wonky, but he seems to have a nice disposition. If he's been around Rodeos, like you said, he's got to be sane to be a drill horse. 
In the video it looked like he went to drop his head a few times, and then she started fiddling with his mouth and he popped it back up again -- It's hard to say though. I stopped watching half way through the riding because I was getting sick from staring at the horse and then all the sudden being catapulted up to look at the tree tops o.o 
I would go check him out for sure. If he is quite a bit aways, would she make another video for you of him going through the gaits? If he was doing drill he should be able to sidepass, pivot, etc and I didn't see any of that in the video really. It may have been after I stopped it though. I don't think he would make a very competitive working cow horse but I think he would be a good start from what I can tell. I like him loads better than the other two!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

lol ya. Umm im gonna ask her if she will mkae me another video. Ya, he is over 3 hours away, he is in washington. So its gonna be a trip to go see him, but i have done if before. And i like how calm he is, just has that nothing seems to phase him, way about him.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

He's a nice looking horse; wouldn't hurt to go and try him out


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks!!! ya im gonna go try him out im just not sure when i can. Were in the midst of moving.... ugh i hate moving


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Yeh he's definitely better than the last two! Can't wait for you to go see him!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Something I don't like about his feet, but the rest of him is stunning :]


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

do you think his feet are to long maybe???


----------



## SavvyHearts (Sep 29, 2009)

BaileeJJMommy said:


> I like him alot, the only thing I would like to see is him get down on the bit. He is kind of running around with his nose in the air. Then again, that could also be rider errors, because she obviously is not the best rider in the world. I would go take a look at him! =D
> 
> Good luck hes pretty!


I would almost say that it's either from the rider or tack...but I'm almost sure it's rider that is making the horse look like that while being ridden. First off, I think she's using a shank bit (could be wrong) and if it is, she has way too much contact for one.

Personally I like him alot. I'd say he's worth the look


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I like him. His back does seem a bit long but not terrible. The only thing that really bugs me about him is that his front legs seem to be really tied in. Not sure what problems that may/may not cause in the long run but it is something that kinda bugs me. As for his head being up in the air, I will nearly bet that some of that is the broken mouth gag bit she is riding him in plus her hard hands. I will add that when a horse has been ridden right in a feedlot, you won't find a more broke horse anywhere. Day after day after day of 8 to 14 hours a day will make either some very broke horses or very messed up ones, depending on how they are ridden (and he doesn't look very messed up to me).  I like him and good luck. I hope this one works out for you.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks, although it worries me what you said about his legs..... i mean is he gonna be unsound in another year or two?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

No, no LOL. I think it is more of a vanity thing with me. Lots of QH's are built that way so I don't think it is anything to be concerned about. Besides, if he has been use as hard as he probably has all his life with no signs of lameness by now, then I don't think he will in the future either. I just get used to looking at my 'stangs and they are just built a whole lot different than any other breed.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

o ok i see lol, had me worried for a second. Well im worried now though, the owner had someone come out and look at him today and they are interested!!!! And i probably wont be able to go out and look at him till next weekend, ugh this sucks, he probably gonna sell now. =(


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Maybe not, just think positively. And even if he does sell, then maybe he wasn't the horse that is meant for you. Don't go getting all depressed yet.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Ya i know, but he just seems so perfect! Lol ill try to not get all depressed...yet


----------



## dacer44 (Sep 20, 2009)

he looks and seems like a great horse, but why are they selling him? I think thats an important question to ask when going to look at a horse you're thinking about buying.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

The owners daughter had a heart attack and can no longer ride and the parents dont ride either. So he is at there friends house, the one that im e-mailing, and they need him sold.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*I Like him*

I like him a lot more than the last 2. Did they give you a reason why they were selling him? I think he would be a great first horse. He's still quite young and looks like he's done a lot and he doesn't appear sour about most of the things asked of him. 
He doesn't have tip top confo but it isn't to to bad and he looks like he's sound. I would definitely go take a look. Make sure you also get a vet check done at some point.

Good Luck.


----------



## SavvyHearts (Sep 29, 2009)

Since he's at the friend's house, and they are the one selling them, I'd want to talk to the owner directly to make sure they have their permission to sell this horse, unless the "friend" has written papers, signed and the whole likes, saying that she can sell the horse.

See if you can get the owners phone number, email or something to contact to make sure they have permission to sell the horse


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

the owner sent the horse to her to sell it. The owner doesnt have a computer. And when and if i go look at him the owner will be there to. Im glad you like him M2G. Right above your post i said why they are selling him lol =)


----------



## Skeeter9 (Sep 3, 2009)

Yikes! You're right about that video being horrible. He looks like a nice horse. I agree that the way he was moving with his nose up in the air and his gaits choppy is most likely due to the way the rider was using her hands. When you get to try him out, give him some rein and keep your hands nice and low and soft and see what happens. My guess is that he will smoothe out and move much better, especially once he realizes that he's not going to get stabbed in the mouth.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Ya thats what im thinking to, or hopefully at least. I normally ride with my hands low and im not heavy handed either. If i get him, i will probably put him back into a snaffle to get him soft and supple again.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Any new news? I was trying to post but my computer is fritzy still. I was going to mention that it will probably be an almost immediate improvement to put him back in a snaffle and under a rider with good hands. Have you heard anything? Are you still going to look at him or have you continued the search?


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Well i was planning to go look at him this weekend, but were still moving ugh!!! So im not sure when i will be able to go look at him. I still really want him, but im not sure when i can go look at him, i really wish he was closer!!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Ugh, I understand. I hate moving too. I hope you can get to go see him. I think he would make you a really nice horse. Just keep working at it and you will get there eventually.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks!!! I hope i will get to go see him soon to, when i do i will make sure to take lots of pictures and video. I think he would make me a really good horse to.


----------



## Mrs B (Sep 9, 2009)

Handsome boy  I agree...the video makes him look...I don't know...squished? Maybe if it was widescreen, the resolution wouldn't be so out of whack. If she can't give you a better video, definitely have her take some real confo pictures for you.


----------

